# Ruger Blackhawk - Old School



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Thought I'd share a pix of my inherited Ruger Blackhawk .357 - this one from 1971 or 1972. It is a 3 screw version and *not* safe to carry with one under the hammer!!










6 1/2" barrel and a solid shooter. Very accurate even with iron sights out to 100 yards which is the furthest we ever shot it. Look and Drool!

VooDoo


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice revolver! I really like SA revolvers and think Rugers are awesome! If I owned that one I would be tempted to put some custom grips on it.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Mmmmmm.....never thought about an enhanced set of grips for my single action types. The idea kinda stimulates me.....:smt023

Suggestions? Rubber types, exotic wood, or fancy pearl/ivory?

VooDoo


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Had three, got them when my dad passed. 357/9mm convertible, .30 carbine and a Blackhawk .44mag. All old style three screw side plates. I know the purists will howl when they read this, but I was never a fan of SA six-shooters. Sold them, needed the $$$.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice gun. I inherited three of these from my father: Blackhawks in .357 magnum and .45 Colt, and a Super Blackhawk in .44 magnum. They do have a certain iconic flair, but they were not for me so I sold the Blackhawks and gave the Super to my uncle. I did put some rounds through the Super - that was fun. That big dog barks LOUD!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Never thought about enhanced grips for Single Actions????!!!!



And:



Bob Wright


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

4 out of 5 are 44mags,you don't like them do you Bob?Nice pieces everyone.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

rex said:


> 4 out of 5 are 44mags,you don't like them do you Bob?Nice pieces everyone.


One small correction, three out of five are .44 Magnums, the 4 5/8" Three Screw is a .44 Special.

Do I like the .44 Magnum? To quote a famous Native American, "You betch 'um, Red Ryder."

Bob Wright


----------

